# May 2012



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 29, 2012)

(Thanks to @akuchan for the excellent banner!)​



Typing this out before May starts piling up. AP exams and everything man. But on topic, it's May Games of the Month!

If I missed a game you really want coverage on then simply send your write up to me (via PM). If it's good enough and follows proper formatting I'll add it here with credit to you! *Check the "Other Releases" section at the bottom to see what games I would want write ups for but am not all too qualified to do myself.* You can also do write-ups for games I didn't even list. Sometimes things slip my eye.

Some rules and stuff.



Spoiler



- No flaming. If I list a game you don't like, too bad. If I don't, too bad.
- This is mainly North American releases, sorry. I'll, on occasion, do a European or Japanese release if it's big enough and not already out in America.
- If a game is already released in English and is being released again for another region, I won't bother adding it. Like say if Half Life 2: Episode 3 was out in America in April (it won't) and it came out in May in Europe, I won't list it for May. I'll also do the same if a game was released in English (aka Europe or America) and is being released in Japan.
- I get my dates from GameFaqs, Wikipedia, and IGN, so if a date is wrong don't blame me. You can, of course, point it out and ask me to fix it if you have the right date.



Mario Tennis Open
*Platform:* 3DS
*Developed by:* Camelot
*Published by:* Nintendo
*Release date:* May 20th (North America), May 24th (Japan, Australia), May 25th (Europe)
*Genre:* Sports
*My Hype Level:* I don't like the name
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* SPOOOOOORTS





First off, I don't like the name. Like I don't get it. Maybe it's a tennis term. But it's just "Open", like they forgot the second word of the subtitle. I was expecting like "Open Tour" or something. But whatever.

Anyway, Mario sports games have been in a rut for a while. Back in the GBA days they were highly regarded. I mean there was Mario Tennis GBA which people go nuts over, same with Mario Golf and other titles. But they just started going downhill, with the latest Mario sports game, Mario Sports Mix, just ending up being terrible, a shallow game with really no redeeming qualities. However, Mario Tennis Open looks promising for old fans. It's got Camelot, makers of Golden Sun and the original Mario Tennis games, behind it, plus good old Shiggy directing it. I'm not a fan of sports games as a whole, even Mario ones, but I won't rain on your parade this time.



Resistance: Burning Skies
*Platform:* Vita
*Developed by:* Nihilistic
*Published by:* SCE
*Release date:* May 29th (North America), May 31st (Australia)
*Genre:* FPS
*My Hype Level:* Looks solid but I'm not completely sold
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* I think p1ngy is getting it?






This is really the maiden voyage for whether a FPS can work on the Vita. I mean it's got everything you need. Two proper analog sticks, a touchscreen for additional button mapping, and gyro aiming is also pretty sexy. Gameplay wise it looks like a solid, fun FPS game. But I don't want just that. I've seen a lot of emphasis on multiplayer, which is a big "shake my head" moment. I've seen so many games emphasize on "3G multipalyer", like leaderboards, and a straight-up online multiplayer goes against that. I'm hoping there's a lot of single player content but it's doubtful. I'll probably buy it, I just don't know if I'll do so on launch. I'd rather save my $40 for a pre-order of Gravity Rush.

Max Payne 3
*Platform:* Xbox 360, PS3, PC
*Developed by:* Rockstar
*Published by:* Rockstar
*Release date:* May 15th (North America), May 18th (Europe, Australia)
*Genre:* TPS
*My Hype Level:* Never played the series
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* Will probably gather some interest






I really don't know a lot about Max Payne other than it had that terrible Mark Wahlberg movie based on it. I've heard a bit about this game though and how they're putting a lot of "attention to detail", such as animations and making shootouts more exciting. They're also apparently putting a lot into multiplayer, which Rockstar has really done some great jobs with in terms of GTA IV (which is rather popular in that respect) and Red Dead Redemption. Maybe one day I'll play the original two but for now I'll skip this.

Ghost Recon: Future Soldier
*Platform:* Xbox 360, PS3, PC
*Developed by:* Ubisoft Paris
*Published by:* Ubisoft
*Release date:* May 22nd (North America), May 24th (Australia), May 25th (Europe)
*Genre:* TPS
*My Hype Level:* Eh, looks average
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* Meh






I remember seeing a demo for this at the Sony conference at E3 last year and it just didn't look interesting. Like a squad-based stealth TPS but in the not-so-distant future. I never really understood this craze with "near future" stuff. Like it adds none of the imagination of high sci-fi and brings not a whole lot new from modern shooters. Instead they just give you fancy looking GUIs and screens. Who gives a fuck. But yeah, this isn't really my thing and it doesn't look all that gripping, it's something I'll not care about. Plus I thought people would want a Rainbox Six Vegas 3 more than Ghost Recon.

Dragon's Dogma
*Platform:* Xbox 360, PS3
*Developed by:* Capcom
*Published by:* Capcom
*Release date:* May 22nd (North America), May 24th (Japan, Australia), May 25th (Europe)
*Genre:* ARPG
*My Hype Level:* Actually rather interested, something I'll buy when it's on sale
*GBAtemp's Hype Level: *Some minor interest






So it looks like Capcom's trying to take on the WRPG. Not that that's a bad thing, they've put some of their top guys on this game. I played the demo and it definitely has a lot of interesting elements. Combat feels a bit like Kingdoms of Amalur and Shadow of the Colossus and it apparently has an Elder Scrolls type of open world. Plus there's some social aspects akin to Dark Souls like leaving hints and giving people your companion builds. I did find some issues with controls though, as fitting all these aspects onto a standard controller is a bit cumbersome, but over time it seems worth mastering. I won't say it personally wins any points for art or voice acting but it's something to keep a look out for.

Starhawk
*Platform:* PS3
*Developed by:* LightBox Interactive
*Published by:* SCE
*Release date:* May 8th (North America), May 10th (Japan, Australia), May 11th (Europe)
*Genre:* TPS
*My Hype Level:* Looks interesting if I had a PS3
*GBAtemp's Hype Level: *Haven't heard much






I did a bit of research on Warhawk, its predecessor, and apparently it's some type of large-scale TPS multiplayer game with vehicles and all that stuff, which sounds pretty awesome. Like Halo but larger scale and, you know, not Halo. Starhawk appears to be its futuristic sequel, adding more futuristic stuff like mechs and whatever else the future has. I'm not sure how popular the original is but if it gathered a pretty large player base, I can see this becoming a hit as well.

Diablo III






*Platform: *PC
*Developed by:* Blizzard Entertainment
*Published by: *Blizzard Entertainment
*Release date:* May 15th (North America, Europe, Australia)
*Genre:* RPG
*My Hype Level:* Dungeon crawling returns!
*GBAtemp's Hype Level:* Will probably get some attention from the PC gamers here.

The long awaited sequel, and third entry to the highly popular Diablo series is finally making it's release this month. For those who don't know, Diablo is a series known for its dungeon crawling, hack and slash and loot collecting gameplay. Though hype was initially through the roof when the title was announced back in 2008, it's hard to say where it stands now due to Blizzard making a few questionable decisions such as implementing a cash run auction shop, no mods support, but more importantly requiring a constant internet connection to play. Nevertheless there is little doubt that Diablo III will be another highly polished game of the utmost quality from Blizzard, so we'll soon be able to see whether or not those earlier mentioned factors are enough to hold this mammoth title back.

Thanks to @akuchan for the write-up!

Sonic The Hedgehog 4 Episode II

*Platform:* PS3, Xbox 360, PC, Android, iOS
*Developed by:* Sega
*Published by:* Sega
*Release date:* May 15th (May for iPhone, June for Android, July for Windows Phone)
*Genre:* Platformer
*My Hype Level: *Sonic!!!!
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* It’s another Sonic game






Classic Sonic returns with the followup to highly successful Episode I. Besides new levels, a major new addition is that of Tails as a co-op character. While Tails cannot be played by himself, he adds the addition of many combination moves, such as the new “super combo” in which Sonic and Tails join together in a ball that is able to break walls and other obstacles. Tails can also assist by carrying Sonic and helping in boss attacks.
Also of  particular note is that owners of the previous game will be able to unlock Metal Sonic (from Sonic CD) as a playable character in both episodes as well as have access to four exclusive metal episodes, similar to  Sonic and Knuckles “Lock on” technology.
Overall, I think this looks very promising, and should be a great followup to Episode I. While I can understand why there is not a Wii version (due to the absurdly low download limit), this game would seem perfect for 3DS and Vita, so hopefully those versions get released later, I would certainly prefer them over having to play a phone version.

Thanks to @mysticwaterfall for the writeup!


Other Releases

Most of these are titles I really don't know much about so *write-ups are much appreciated*
Mortal Kombat Vita: 5/1 (North America), 5/4 (Europe)
Minecraft: Xbox 360 Edition: 5/9 (North America, Europe, Japan, Australia)
Fable Heroes: 5/2 (North America, Europe, Australia)
Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode II: 5/16 (North America, Europe, Japan, Australia)
Downloadable Content
Asura's Wrath: Lost Episode 1: 5/8 (North America, Europe)
Asura's Wrath: Lost Episode 2: 5/15 (North America, Europe)


----------



## prowler (Apr 29, 2012)

dragon's dogma is all i need


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 29, 2012)

prowler said:


> dragon's dogma is all i need



You always struck me as a Future Soldier type.

But I'll pick up the game when it goes on sale. Usually I'll get a sorta-wanted game at like $30 (I got Revelations for that and I did really enjoy it) but I may go up to $40 for this if it gets reception. I replayed the first mission in the demo again and I liked it, I just want to see how all this applies to an open world (something the demo didn't show off much). I really wish they did a Kingdoms of Amalur or Crackdown 2 style demo where they just give you a timer and you can fuck around in an open world for like half an hour.


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 29, 2012)

Looking forward to Diablo III


----------



## Rasas (Apr 29, 2012)

To bad Game Of Thrones does not look that good compared to Dragon's Dogma and Atelier is just another RPG in the series plus a ps3 exclusive for now. Really hoping for more Vita and 3ds releases but I guess you cannot really help that. I suppose this many releases this time of the year isn't bad.

Really looking forward to Sonic, Sniper Elite V2 and Max Payne 3.


----------



## cris92x (Apr 29, 2012)

Cmon guild, go play the max payne series they are great games. One of the few games that ever got bullettime right back in the day and not only that it was a great tps. Decent plot but the gist of the max payne series is not the story, it's how its presented through the the comic book cutscenes and the voice narration of max payne. If you have appreciation for noir films you should really go try them out. Max payne 3 on the other hand seems to have replaced noir with just gritty and emphasized on the multiplayer and shooting portions of the game, but its still also worth checking out.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 29, 2012)

cris92x said:


> Cmon guild, go play the max payne series they are great games. One of the few games that ever got bullettime right back in the day and not only that it was a great tps. Decent plot but the gist of the max payne series is not the story, it's how its presented through the the comic book cutscenes and the voice narration of max payne. If you have appreciation for noir films you should really go try them out. Max payne 3 on the other hand seems to have replaced noir with just gritty and emphasized on the multiplayer and shooting portions of the game, but its still also worth checking out.



I'll probably pick up the PS2 versions eventually, it's just something I've never cared about much. If they're like $10 a piece for the first two I'll get 'em eventually.


----------



## X_XSlashX_X (Apr 29, 2012)

Personally nothing interest me for this month.


----------



## Empoleom (Apr 29, 2012)

I think you forgot atelier meruru, it's not that good, but it's the weeaboo game of the month


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 29, 2012)

Are you still going on about the title of Mario Tennis Open?  Does the Australian Open annoy you as much?

Anyway, shame there's no RPG element, it'll have to be fleshed out in other ways for me to purchase it.


----------



## Rasas (Apr 29, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> cris92x said:
> 
> 
> > Cmon guild, go play the max payne series they are great games. One of the few games that ever got bullettime right back in the day and not only that it was a great tps. Decent plot but the gist of the max payne series is not the story, it's how its presented through the the comic book cutscenes and the voice narration of max payne. If you have appreciation for noir films you should really go try them out. Max payne 3 on the other hand seems to have replaced noir with just gritty and emphasized on the multiplayer and shooting portions of the game, but its still also worth checking out.
> ...



It will probably get really cheap on Steam near the release of Max Payne 3 and it is 14.99 for both on steam right now. Assuming you game on your PC it is a good deal.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 29, 2012)

Rasas said:


> Probably get really cheap on Steam near the release and it is 14.99 on steam right now. Assuming you game on your PC.



My PC is pretty shit but odds are it'll run on my laptop when I get it for college.


----------



## ilman (Apr 29, 2012)

Games for me:
Sonic 4 episode 2(got the beta off steam and I'm playing it right now  (it's awesome and a LOT better tham episode one in terms of physics and graphics)) and minecraft 360(finally, minecraft without lag!).


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Apr 29, 2012)

*Sonic The Hedgehog 4 Episode II*

*Platform:* PS3, Xbox 360, PC, Smartphones
*Developed by:* Sega
*Published by:* Sega
*Release date:* May 15th (May for IPhone, Tegra Android; June for regular Android; July for Windows Phone)
*Genre:* Platformer
*My Hype Level: *Sonic!!!!
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* It’s another Sonic game





Classic Sonic returns with the followup to the highly successful Episode I. Besides new levels, a major new addition is that of Tails as a co-op character. While Tails cannot be played by himself, he adds the addition of many combination moves, such as the new “super combo” in which Sonic and Tails join together in a ball that is able to break walls and other obstacles. Tails can also assist by carrying Sonic and helping in boss attacks.
Also of  particular note is that owners of the previous game on the same system will be able to unlock Metal Sonic (from Sonic CD) as a playable character in 4 exclusive extra levels.
Overall, I think this looks very promising, and should be a great followup to Episode I. While I can understand why there is not a Wii version (due to the absurdly low download limit), this game would seem perfect for 3DS and Vita, so hopefully those versions get released later, I would certainly prefer them over having to play a phone version.


----------



## Qtis (Apr 29, 2012)

Max Payne 3 and Dragon's Dogma interest me, but the others are kinda meh. Diablo 3 would be awesome, but I don't have the time to play it anymore (played the shizhle out of D1 and D2 in the days).

ps. Love the new banner!


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 29, 2012)

Max Payne! Can't wait for this one.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 29, 2012)

mysticwaterfall said:


> *snip*



I added it, I hope you don't mind that I changed the image though, I just wanted something a little better sized.


----------



## AshuraZro (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't believe Metal Sonic is or was ever announced to be playable in both episodes. He simply gets 4 modified Episode 1 acts to play through.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Apr 29, 2012)

AshuraZro said:


> I don't believe Metal Sonic is or was ever announced to be playable in both episodes. He simply gets 4 modified Episode 1 acts to play through.



Looking more at it, that was indeed a misunderstanding on my part - he is not a regular playable character. Given how they were promoting it as "lock on" , I believed they meant like how you could use knuckles in the earlier games. But it's still cool to get 4 extra levels.

EDIT Fixed my post. Sorry Guild Thanks for adding me in though.


----------



## Issac (Apr 29, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> First off, I don't like the name. Like I don't get it. Maybe it's a tennis term. But it's just "Open", like they forgot the second word of the subtitle. I was expecting like "Open Tour" or something. But whatever.



Open is the word for tournament... Like, Australian Open, US Open, Stockholm Open, French Open...


----------



## Master Mo (Apr 29, 2012)

Aside of Sonic4Ep2 and maybe Future Soldier (if it really gets released) not that much interesting software.


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 29, 2012)

I want Sonic 4!
Hopefully it gets released on the Vita (the smartphones will get it why not handhelds).


----------



## Gahars (Apr 29, 2012)

Issac said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > First off, I don't like the name. Like I don't get it. Maybe it's a tennis term. But it's just "Open", like they forgot the second word of the subtitle. I was expecting like "Open Tour" or something. But whatever.
> ...



I already knew that and still didn't like the name. Sure, I get the reasoning behind the word choice, but it still sounds awkward as the title to the game; it just doesn't quite fit.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 29, 2012)

Hmm, I've been considering getting Mario Tennis Open, but I'm not a big fan of the Mario Tennis series.  More of a fan of the baseball and golf games (For Mario sports games that is).

Also interested in Sonic 4: Episode 2.  The one video of White Park (I think that's what it's called) looks really nice, so I might get it for XBLA along with Minecraft.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Apr 30, 2012)

The Sonic 4 EPII probably doesn't work in Single-Core Android devices ;_;


----------



## raulpica (Apr 30, 2012)

Will probably get Diablo III as soon as I can get it for a decent price (~35$).

I can't let my Blizzard collection miss a title, anyway


----------



## Rasas (Apr 30, 2012)

Mortal Kombat Vita
*Platform:* VITA





*Developed by:* NetherRealm Studios
*Published by:* Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment
*Release date:* May 20th (North America), May 4th (Europe)
*Genre:* Fighter
*My Hype Level:* None own the console version
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* Probably low since not everyone owns a vita yet
A reboot of the classic series. A good fighting game now made portable with some exclusive costumes dlc in the future. It also has Kratos which is missing from the 360 version.
Minecraft Xbox 360 Edition
*Platform:* 360




*Developed by:* 4J Studios
*Published by:* Microsoft Game Studios
*Release date:* 5/9 (North America, Europe, Japan, Australia)
*My Hype Level:* Little
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* Probably low since people might get the PC version instead
*Genre:* Fantasy

Your better off getting the PC version if you can but this is a nice substitution..

Fable Heroes




*Platform:* 360
*Developed by:* Lionhead Studios
*Published by:* Microsoft Game Studios
*Release date:* 5/2 (North America, Europe, Australia)
*My Hype Level:* Hoping it will be a nice game
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* I think it is low
*Genre:* Action/Adventure

A adventure game with 4 player multiplayer or AI partners which also has more mini games sort of like Castle Crashers (if you count dodging obstacles, eating the food and volleyball as mini games in CC) and AI partners.

Dragon Quest Monsters Terry no Wonderland 3D




*Platform:* 3ds
*Developed and **Published by: *Square Enix
*Release date:* 5/31 Japan
*Genre:* RPG
*My Hype Level:* Hoping it gets a US release
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* Probably hoping the same thing since not everyone imports or are from Japan.
Probably like DQM: Joker but on the 3ds.

Game of Thrones





Did a guide so I didn't have a platforms box
*Platform:* PC, 360, PS3
*Developed by:* Cyanide Studios
*Published by:* Atlus
*Release date:* 5/15 North America
*Genre:* Action/RPG
*My Hype Level:* Hoping it is better then Dragon's Dogma
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* Low since it isn't that big of a release and it is based on a book and has a tv show.

Doesn't look like a good game but might be better then Dragon's Dogma.

Atelier Meruru The Apprentice of Arland




*Developed by:* Gust
*Published by:* NIS America
*Platform:* PS3
*Release date:* 5/15 North America, Europe, 5/31 Australia
*Genre:* RPG
*My Hype Level:* None since I stopped caring for the series
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* Might be low

It was released in Japan before but is another game in the series.

Sniper Elite V2




*Platform:* 360, PS3, PC
*Developed and **Published by: Rebellion*
*Release date:* 5/1 (North America, Europe, Australia)
*My Hype Level:* I want to play the kill hitler level
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* Probably low but try the demo
*Genre:* First Person Shooter
A game where you play a sniper killing various people it has great kill scenes. Gamestop has the kill Hitler level as DLC.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 30, 2012)

Rasas said:


> Mortal Kombat Vita
> *Platform:* VITA
> *Developed by:* NetherRealm Studios
> *Published by:* Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment
> ...


And this game looks horrible graphically for the Vita. I mean, Dead or Alive: Dimensions for the 3DS looks better than this in terms of texture quality and models.
















I mean, that looks like a PSP game. But I guess it's at least faithful gameplay-wise to the console versions.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 30, 2012)

soulx said:


> I mean, that looks like a PSP game. But I guess it's at least faithful gameplay-wise to the console versions.



Oh god what is that shit. I mean I had no intention of buying it but yeah, that looks terrible.

I'm guessing in motion a lot of the jaggies are gone and the OLED helps the bland colors but those textures are horrific. I mean c'mon, UMvC3 had a pretty awesome looking Vita port. This is fucking atrocious.



Rasas said:


> *snip*



Sorry I forgot to reply to your message but generally I want a paragraph and not one sentence impressions.


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 30, 2012)

Meh. Buncha crap.
Suits me just fine, i'll be playing Tera all month since it's released on the 1st.

Was gonna play Diablo 3 but the demo left me thoroughly unimpressed with basically every aspect of it, so i'll just be using the days I booked off...for Tera. Good times. Frees up my schedule at least.

Probably get Mario Tennis if it's any good. If it's anything like the N64 Tennis game, i'll grab it immediately.


----------



## Rasas (Apr 30, 2012)

soulx said:


> I mean, that looks like a PSP game. But I guess it's at least faithful gameplay-wise to the console versions.


I honestly did not know it looked that bad. Hopefully the final version will be better.


Guild McCommunist said:


> Sorry I forgot to reply to your message but generally I want a paragraph and not one sentence impressions.


Alright, I understand. I honestly did not care about any of the games besides Sniper Elite so I didn't have much to say.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Apr 30, 2012)

Gah, this list is looking pretty good! May for releases is perfect and will make parents buying my birthday present easier 
Thanks for the heads up 
@[member='Guild McCommunist']
Great job!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 30, 2012)

Diablo III and Starhawk caught my attention

Can't wait


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2012)

Master Mo said:


> Aside of Sonic4Ep2 and maybe Future Soldier (if it really gets released) not that much interesting software.


Um, diablo 3?


----------



## Master Mo (Apr 30, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> Master Mo said:
> 
> 
> > Aside of Sonic4Ep2 and maybe Future Soldier (if it really gets released) not that much interesting software.
> ...


Oh, I forgot to say "for me". Couldn't really get into Diablo, though some of my friends love it!


----------



## GameWinner (May 2, 2012)

soulx said:


> I mean, that looks like a PSP game. But I guess it's at least faithful gameplay-wise to the console versions.


Huh?! This looks pretty bad, especially since the developers were one of the first to try out the Vita...


----------



## cris92x (May 2, 2012)

soulx said:


> Rasas said:
> 
> 
> > Mortal Kombat Vita
> ...


I don't see how you got such ugly pictures as that is nowhere near how the game looks like.
http://www.youtube.c...&v=ahBxhBrM3Rc#!
The game also comes with a balancing patch of some sort, not to mention the added yet uneeded minigames and the fact that it looks great on the vita means its not just another shitty port, its decent at worst.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 2, 2012)

cris92x said:


> I don't see how you got such ugly pictures as that is nowhere near how the game looks like.
> http://www.youtube.c...&v=ahBxhBrM3Rc#!
> The game also comes with a balancing patch of some sort, not to mention the added yet uneeded minigames and the fact that it looks great on the vita means its not just another shitty port, its decent at worst.



I saw the gameplay video and it looks a bit better in motion but there's nothing terribly close up to to make a good opinion. I mean regardless I'm not too interested in Mortal Kombat (although I've only played this one maybe once) but I might pick it up for the minigames when it's like $10.

EDIT: And for the record, I'm guessing the screenies were taken with the screenshot function on the Vita so there's none of that touching up you see in other screenshots. The games look a lot worse when they're not on the OLED or touched up to get rid of jaggies. Here's an example:



Spoiler











That's a screenie I took of Uncharted. Notice the horrific jaggies around Nate's head. I mean the game still looks great here but the jaggies aren't nearly as noticeable in motion and the colors are a lot more vibrant.


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> cris92x said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see how you got such ugly pictures as that is nowhere near how the game looks like.
> ...


It's called motion blur, Any non pc game pretty much looks like shit when you look up close due to tech limitations, unless you wanted your vita to be a portable Meteor


----------



## BORTZ (May 2, 2012)

Ive watched a bit of the future soldier gameplay from the uPlay demo. The learning curve is incredibly steep and doesn't seem all that fun.


----------

